# halloween name



## honor435 (Nov 5, 2009)

can we please get this removed? ive asked two moderators. thanks.


----------



## carebear (Nov 5, 2009)

so then you know we know 

we're working on it.


----------



## Deda (Nov 5, 2009)

We're trying to find some really obnoxious names.  I think it'd be a hoot to change the level names to something like the 10 plagues. 


Frogs
Lice
Pestulance
Blood
Boils
Disease
Hail
Locust
Darkness
Death

Don't worry, I'm only kidding.


----------



## carebear (Nov 5, 2009)

I've always found it odd that hail is in the same category as boils.  Whoda thunk?

But I digress.


----------



## IanT (Nov 6, 2009)

Or we could do it by vegetable... 2 ounces vodka, 4 ounces tomato juice, 1/2 teaspoon freshly grated horseradish, 2 to 3 dashes of Worcestershire sauce ,3 dashes of Tabasco Sauce ,Pinch of coarse salt or sea salt ,Pinch of freshly ground pepper ,1/4 ounce fresh lemon juice ,Pinch of celery salt or seeds, crushed ,2 Wedges of lemon and lime....Oh wait... thats my bloody mary recipe ... mmmM ::hiccup:: Mmm


----------



## TessC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ooo, I wanna be a rutabaga!


----------



## Manda (Nov 6, 2009)

Mmmm veges!  (not sarcastic btw)

We aren't all old people though, are we??   

I guess if I'm a vege I'd like to be a sweet potato  8)


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 6, 2009)

Ian, that's my recipe!


----------



## IanT (Nov 6, 2009)

lol I wasnt being sarcastic either...just slightly TUI (Typing Under the Influence) lol. 

I love Yuengling....mmmmm good 

I cant wait til I am done moving my life to a storage unit, then I can finally make one of those for myself and relax...

...off to do more packing!


----------



## debsmad (Nov 6, 2009)

...


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 6, 2009)

We could be Thanksgiving stuff-turkey, pumpkin pie, etc.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I've always found it odd that hail is in the same category as boils.  Whoda thunk?
> 
> But I digress.



well, it kinda does make sense. For your info, Moses wanted to scare the pharao of egypt so that the jews could take some time off for a religious feast. 
The people of egypt loved to look good, so boils are bad. And in a country where it can rain as less as once in 4 years no one has any idea what hail is   

 :roll: I'd rather have some hail instead of frogs in my bed!
8:2 And if thou refuse to let them go, behold, I will smite all thy borders with frogs: 
8:3 And the river shall bring forth frogs abundantly, which shall go up and come into thine house, and into thy bedchamber, and upon thy bed, and into the house of thy servants, and upon thy people, and into thine ovens, and into thy kneading troughs:
Yuck!!!


----------



## debsmad (Nov 6, 2009)

...


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## tamarajane (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL!!  Cute!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 6, 2009)

Or what about Christmas characters?


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 6, 2009)

There are lots of those!


----------



## carebear (Nov 6, 2009)

or pilgrim stuff


----------



## debsmad (Nov 6, 2009)

...


----------



## TessC (Nov 6, 2009)

Dibs on Snazzy Pilgrim Hat!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sorry folks. I am the one that changes the titles. I was away at 2 funerals & fell behind on stuff. I will get the titles changed when I have a moment. It was not at the top of my priority list... as you can imagine.*


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't see the new names before   .


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry Tabitha. Our prayers are with you.  No big deal on the names.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I changed them to soap supplies. Did not figure anyone could complain about those. They will hold untill another subject is decided upon.


----------

